# Where can i find ADA substrate system and gieseman bulbs?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

As in the topic thread where are the retailers that sell these products locally around the Scarborough and Markham area? I know angelfins does but i work full time on weekends and it is not possible to pick up from them. I would really like to find these products locally. I have been to luckys two weeks ago and they do not seem to have ADA products or it was tucked away from my eyes. Also, aquainspiration now carries netlea instead. I am looking for the full substrate system as in power sand, all the substrate additives and aquasoil. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I buy from AngelFins frequently and am picking up another order from them in a week or so and could pick up your order at the same time. I live in Mississauga near Hwy 403 and Erin Mills Pkwy. 

If that's still too far, perhaps another member from Scarborough or Markham could pick up on your behalf when AngelFins does their next weekend run.

Greg


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky's has it in the corner near the Bettas.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

for the giesmann bulbs: angelfins, mops.ca and NAFB were the local/semi-local options when I was looking a couple of weeks ago. Angelfins was the only one with all the bulbs I wanted in stock. You could always have them shipped - you don't have to meet on the weekend then.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think mops.ca has Giesmann bulbs and they have free shipping right now.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your posts  i have just placed my order for the giesemann with mops. I want to try out the midday bulb. I will recheck luckys again for sure. I must of overlooked it that day. Much appreciated!


----------

